
Scientists say giant asteroid hit earth next week causing mass(Read the article) - mitola
http://yackler.ca/blog/2016/07/09/scientists-say-giant-asteroid-hit-earth-next-week-causing-mass-devastation/
======
jacquesm
Crap article submitted 3 times in the last 24 hours.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=yackler.ca](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=yackler.ca)

